# need help.



## fatboyaz (May 18, 2015)

sup guys, 
I was looking for some help. I have been working with a friend breeding for the last4 years on the same strain mixing in and getting it stable. 
well got in to a fight with the wife an came home to my seeds42 seed's thrown down the sink.....
question,,,,by any luck you think someone could trade me. pm if you can. 
I have seeds. but not these on an I want to start over with the last plant be for these ones.


----------

